
How an Ad Campaign Made Lesbians Fall in Love with Subaru - dwaxe
http://priceonomics.com/how-an-ad-campaign-made-lesbians-fall-in-love-with/
======
chillacy
> But the marketing team quickly discovered that none of the people
> threatening a boycott had ever bought a Subaru. Some of them had even
> misspelled “Subaru.”

I feel like this is such an important lesson in business. It's better to be
loved by few and hated by many than to try to please everyone... because
everyone has different needs and wants, conventional wisdom says that your
target market can't just be "everyone". Even toothbrushes have different price
points, colors, and positioning.

~~~
gear54rus
> It's better to be loved by few and hated by many than to try to please
> everyone...

But that goes exactly against for example what ms is doing. It's making
windows for 'everyone' while pissing-off privacy-conscious and freedom-
conscious people in the process. Yet it's still at the 'top of the game'.

What am I missing?

~~~
scholia
_> What am I missing?_

You're probably over-estimating the number of privacy-conscious and freedom-
conscious people in the general public, who mainly use Windows, Android and
Facebook. Windows is arguably the least privacy-invasive of those.
[https://blog.torproject.org/blog/mission-impossible-
hardenin...](https://blog.torproject.org/blog/mission-impossible-hardening-
android-security-and-privacy)

Further, in tables of probably dubious merit (but all we have), Microsoft
generally comes out as one of the most admired and most ethical companies.
[http://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2015/03/09/microsof...](http://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2015/03/09/microsoft-on-the-worlds-most-ethical-companies-list-5-years-
in-a-row/)

Windows is openly-licensed to OEMs (just sign up on the website) and available
at retail. You are free to build your own Windows PC or even start your own PC
manufacturing company. Windows source code is available on application ;-)

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/sharedsource/](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/sharedsource/)

~~~
gear54rus
While I do agree that Android has privacy problem, it's probably the best
mobile choice in regards to those factors right now (since everything else is
closed as much as possible).

> Microsoft generally comes out as one of the most admired and most ethical
> companies [http://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
> issues/2015/03/09/microsof...](http://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
> issues/2015/03/09/microsoft-on-the-worlds-most-ethical-companies-
> list-5-years-in-a-row/)

[https://www.quora.com/How-did-Microsoft-become-the-worlds-
mo...](https://www.quora.com/How-did-Microsoft-become-the-worlds-most-ethical-
company)

In all seriousness, I'm supposed to believe that someone who has released a
system like win10 is ethical? They made their goals clear with this one.

Perhaps they don't spill the oil in the ocean or make dubious financial
schemes like those banks, but that's not enough for me, sorry.

> Windows source code is available on application ;-)

Same way intel ME source is probably available somewhere to someone, doesn't
mean they shouldn't be burned down to the ground for inventing it.

~~~
scholia
_> it's probably the best mobile choice in regards to those factors right now_

Well, I use Android, but it basically has no privacy. I ought to be bothered
enough to install Cyanogenmod, but I haven't....

 _> someone who has released a system like win10 is ethical_

I don't see why not. It's a mobile operating system and _in my opinion_ the
privacy issues have been ridiculously overblown. I don't use Chrome, and I do
use Ghostery and uBlock Origin and a few other things, but I have no problems
using my Windows 10 set-up with Basic telemetry.

Windows 10 is already being rolled out by the US Defense Department (for the
increased security), and almost all global companies are going to move to it
in the 2020s.

[https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/mt577208%28v=vs....](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/mt577208%28v=vs.85%29.aspx)

------
Aqueous
As an 18 - 34 year old man and recent Subaru owner, I can only reason that
it's not just that lesbians are (intelligently) into Subarus, it's that
everyone else is an idiot about what cars they buy. Subaru means AWD!
Furthermore, the Subaru Impreza is the only compact sedan _on the market_ in
its price range that comes with AWD standard - the only car you can buy where
you receive a nice, small, fuel-efficient, new vehicle with AWD for the
_price_ of a compact - 18000 to 28000. AWD is a huge value-add, not just for
outdoorsy types but for anyone who lives in a region with unpredictable
weather, like New England or the Pacific Northwest. It's no wonder Subarus
depreciate slower than other vehicles. Anyway, count me among the satisfied
non-LGBT owners of a Subaru.

End commercial.

~~~
pc86
I've lived in the upper mid-Atlantic/almost-but-not-quite-New England area my
entire life. I've driven just about every combination of AWD, FWD and RWD with
summer, all-purpose and winter tires.

Obviously AWD with new snow tires will let you cut through just about
anything. I mean it felt like driving a tank sometimes, it's amazing. And that
was a sedan - I can't imagine how easy that much be in an SUV or Jeep.

I've also driven FWD compacts with snow tires and experience was worlds better
than AWD with regular tires. If AWD + snow tires is 100/100, FWD + snow tires
is 90 and AWD + regular tires is 50. My point is that AWD isn't all it's
cracked up to be, even with feet of snow on the ground.

And just because it's standard doesn't mean you're not paying a couple
thousand dollars for it like everyone else - it just means you don't have the
option _not to_.

And OT: I never understood this "smart people like $CONSUMER_PRODUCT"
mentality. Different products fit different use cases. I wouldn't drive a BMW
Z4 in Augusta, Maine just like I wouldn't drive a Subaru Forester in San
Diego.

~~~
paulmd
I live in Michigan and drive a 4WD Jeep Patriot (standard tires). There's a
lot of things to dislike about it (underpowered, chintzy cabin, etc), but one
thing I can say with 100% confidence is that when traction control is enabled
it stays absolutely glued to the road at all times. It's actually kind of
shocking some of the things you can do while maintaining control, and it's
really important to keep the old adage in mind - the difference between 2WD
and 4WD is about 20 feet of chain.

The day after a big snowstorm is pretty rough here thanks to lake effect, but
I just pop on 4WD and plow through it, while praying that some idiot doesn't
slide into me.

------
smoyer
Don't ask, don't tell was actually a step forward for the LGBT community, and
it's really not surprising it took a Democrat to force it down the military's
throat.

The prior policy was that you could be asked if you were gay or lesbian by the
command chain and dishonorably discharged for answering in the affirmative. An
untruthful answer would get you time in the brig for lying, then you'd be
dishonorably discharged.

------
azernik
> There’s a tendency to view companies’ involvement in causes as greedy ploys.
> This author feels that way, especially given the cynicism-inducing
> conclusions of previous Priceonomics investigations. Looking into the
> history of engagement rings led us to marketers who made up the tradition to
> sell more diamonds. Searching out the origins of the phrase “Breakfast is
> the most important meal of the day” revealed that it’s a 1944 ad campaign
> designed to sell more breakfast cereal.

> In this case, it’s heartening that the origins of lesbians’ stereotypical
> affinity for Subarus is not a cynical marketing campaign, but a progressive
> one. In a sense, all Subaru did was notice a group of customers and create
> ads for them. But that was a big deal. Subaru's ad campaign acknowledged a
> group that often felt unwelcome and invisible.

I don't think that the two views are contradictory. In a capitalist society,
political power comes with integration into consumerism, marketing, and all
the rest; and vice versa. Market power is a potent way to push a political
agenda.

Maybe a company believes in your cause more than its bottom line. Maybe a
politician cares more about you than about winning their next election. If
you're campaigning to change society, the difference isn't really material. It
can change your tactics a bit, but allies are allies no matter their
motivation.

~~~
ucaetano
> I don't think that the two views are contradictory.

I agree, with freedom of choice and competition, the burden falls on the
consumers to choose what they support. In other words, voters vote with their
ballots. Consumers vote with their dollars, both are very important in a
democratic society.

------
alistproducer2
That's really interesting. I never knew about the Subaru-lesbian connection. I
remember the "da-da-da" VW ad and has no idea about its gay friendly-ness.
Great article. Thanks for posting.

~~~
homero
My lesbian neighbor has a Subaru and I didn't understand why

~~~
biot
Is she a teacher, doctor, outdoor enthusiast, or IT professional?

~~~
jsmthrowaway
I had no idea hackers were so into all wheel drive, at least at the time. The
article's exploration of the main topic was of course fascinating (and full of
perspective), but that little nugget of information was equally thought-
provoking to me. Understanding and appreciating the engineering, maybe? I'm
genuinely intrigued by that.

Also, I'm a hacker four wheel drive owner outdoor enthusiast, so I'll be
discovering a penchant for medicine and a couple other interesting things
about myself soon enough, I suppose. Come to think of it I do have first aid
in the Jeep...

~~~
kirrent
The proportion of technical degrees in members of every university
mountaineering club I've ever been in/met has always been ridiculously high.
The same seems to be also true for climbers/cavers/ski-mo people I've met
outside of uni. I think you're right that there must be something in the mind
set that encourages those sorts of pursuit. I've always put it down to a
combination of preferring individual pursuits over team sports and a love of
discovery.

Heaps of these people love their Subarus so it might be less of the case that
hackers love the car and more that hackers love getting outdoors and therefore
love the car. I know I love mine.

~~~
sndean
> preferring individual pursuits over team sports

I've noticed that too with running/cycling. Even as far back as high school,
it always seemed like the kids stronger in science/math did cross country and
track in higher proportions compared to other sports.

------
slmyers
> This famous Volkswagen ad, which was perceived as gay-friendly, is
> incredibly subtle. (video clip ~3/4 down page)

This ad seems so subtle, that I have no idea what makes it gay-friendly? Is it
because there are two men driving around? Can anyone point out what I'm
missing?

~~~
GavinMcG
There are two men who don't look to be related to one another. They make a
mutual decision about an item of furniture. They're comfortable being silent
with each other. There are no outward signs of especial masculinity.

"Heterosexuals who saw those two just assumed they were friends or roommates,
whereas the gay community assumed they were boyfriends." \- Robert Klara of
_Adweek_ , quoted here: [http://www.npr.org/2014/06/29/326524942/advertisers-
come-out...](http://www.npr.org/2014/06/29/326524942/advertisers-come-out-of-
the-closet-openly-courting-gay-consumers)

------
peteretep
On basic human dignity:

    
    
        > "Yeah that’s fine. We did that in Canada years ago"

~~~
Grue3
Except if you're Indigenous Canadian.

------
cylinder
This article constantly repeated itself. It became so frustrating that I gave
up on reading it.

------
gadders
Subarus have their own niches in the UK as well - either the boy racers that
drive the Impreza Type R's, or farmers that driver the Subaru Forester.

~~~
Loughla
The farmers are also a niche for Subaru in the US. In the very, very, very
rural Midwest area I reside, there is a substantial, and surprising number of
Subaru Outbacks and Foresters. It's not uncommon to drive past small-town
diners here and see a parking lot full of equal parts Ford/Chevy trucks and
Subaru cars.

They're dependable, easy enough to work on, and all-wheel drive (fuck snow and
ice). They are as 'American made' as you can get anymore. They're perfect for
conservative US farmers.

------
Steko
I'm a little surprised their five niche groups didn't include the tuner/racer
enthusiast community, the mid 90's was right when Colin McCrae and Subaru were
peaking on the World Rally scene.

~~~
kelukelugames
I knew a few guys in that group. Maybe it's not as big as the other 5?

~~~
rlonstein
My friends in autocross and doing track days buy used Mazda Miatas. I'm told
that Mazda got the "feel" just right and the handling is excellent with a few
upgrades and the cars are cheap[er] to buy and run. I haven't (yet) but I did
wring a few rural miles out of a stock 1999 ragtop my wife's friend owned and
it was a fun car.

------
ck2
I hate to admit this but the stereotype is true, I have known a whole lot of
people that drive Subaru, lol.

They do have some very fun to drive models though and the build quality is
very decent.

